# what is it about a TT



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Why when people see a TT in their mirror, do they do one of 2 things when on major roads like A1 & A1M, went down to leeds yesterday for a wedding and I lost count of the idiots that thought it was single lane as they tootled along in the outside lane at 55 to 60 and the inside lane was clear for 100+ yrds. If that was not sufficient to wind me up then there were those who were doing 60ish and as you came up to pass them they pull out and then go from 60 to well over 70, either travel at that speed or don't but don't prat about.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Now't to do with a TT, it's just tools in general so It doesn't matter what car you're in!!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I've found recently that every Golf driver HAS to overtake me. I just let them get on with it 

Josh


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

There is somthing about the TT. Theres a 60mph zone that i turn into I put my foot down to get upto 60 mph. When I do it in TT everyone gives you dirty looks or waves their hands to get me to slow down. Yet if you do it in passat you can do 100mph (i havent but im sure you could) and no one loosk twice :roll:


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've noticed it over the years now as well. I've had my car for getting on for 6 years now and people do seem to react to TTs. All negative unfortunately. Since I've put a decent private plate on it, it's got far, far worse -to be expected really :lol: !!) Now I know what it's like to drive a BMW :mrgreen:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Scallywag72 said:


> I've noticed it over the years now as well. I've had my car for getting on for 6 years now and people do seem to react to TTs. All negative unfortunately. Since I've put a decent private plate on it, it's got far, far worse -to be expected really :lol: !!) Now I know what it's like to drive a BMW :mrgreen:


Get that too when you pass some people the old wanker shake appears in the rear view mirror, why, jealous or what and re golfs, know what you mean especially the soot puffing ones :lol: as if you cannot tell they have changed down to try to get some power, so sad.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Doesn't seem that bad around here.

People in cars faster than mine, will want to race, people in slower cars (or haven't figured I've got a slow TT) let me pass.

Slow/old/simple drivers inevitably flash my lights after I've gone passed them and pulled in 200m further down the road (you know, just to avoid _any_ chance of being accused of cutting up).


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Dash said:


> (or haven't figured I've got a slow TT)


You have one of those too? I thought it was only me! *phew*


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > (or haven't figured I've got a slow TT)
> ...


Think I should probably get a remap so it's less embarrassing... either that or plumb up the cash for a V6.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Some bloke in a Zafira cut me up on the A31 last weekend. I was coming down a dual carriageway at 50 (limit was also 50) calm as you like, and he wandered out of a service area doing no more than 30. I couldn't pull out because the benny I'd just overtaken dawdling off the last roundabout had decided to go past me again and was sat in my blind spot - like, either overtake or drop back FFS!
After slamming on the brakes and blasting the horn at the Zafira I managed not to hit it, only for the driver to wave his hand out of the window in a slow down sort of way, and he had a good yell at me as I went past him in the traffic! What a plonker. I would have liked to stop and condescendingly point out that the dotted white line separating slow from fast traffic means "give way"
Who are these bastards?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it got worse during hte time I had mine. When I first got it in 2002, they were still relatively rare (especially when I went back up North) and people liked to see them. But as they got more popular (I won't say common) I think people's views changed. :wink:

I actually don't find being a BMW driver that bad in terms of other people's views - the only slight problem I get is that I don't think people realise that a large estate car MIGHT actually be quick - even if it is a soot puffer.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

A friend of mine was the manager for Ferarri/Maserati dealership in Manchester and he asked us to go over for a mooch.
He decided to take us out for a ride in a Maserati GTS, as we went on to the motorway it was like a bloody focus/vectra (every shite car on the road) magnet. absolutely everybody was trying to drive all over it. pulling out in to the outside lane in front of you when they see you coming. reems of them pulling out behind you when you pass trying to catch up. It was unbelievable. I tell you, as much as I'd love one I couldn't put up with that shit every day! What is wrong with people?! :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> Why when people see a TT in their mirror, do they do one of 2 things when on major roads like A1 & A1M, went down to leeds yesterday for a wedding and I lost count of the idiots that thought it was single lane as they tootled along in the outside lane at 55 to 60 and the inside lane was clear for 100+ yrds. If that was not sufficient to wind me up then there were those who were doing 60ish and as you came up to pass them they pull out and then go from 60 to well over 70, either travel at that speed or don't but don't prat about.


i love it when e body sits in the outside lane ..    . all the more room in the inside for me !!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

roddy said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Why when people see a TT in their mirror, do they do one of 2 things when on major roads like A1 & A1M, went down to leeds yesterday for a wedding and I lost count of the idiots that thought it was single lane as they tootled along in the outside lane at 55 to 60 and the inside lane was clear for 100+ yrds. If that was not sufficient to wind me up then there were those who were doing 60ish and as you came up to pass them they pull out and then go from 60 to well over 70, either travel at that speed or don't but don't prat about.
> ...


good job there is a hard shoulder then for the escape route, when the tit finally pulls over and does not see you alongside him, how many times do you see that happen.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


it happens all the time,,   ,just got to watch for it,,, :roll: :roll: ,, defencive driving at all times,,


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont get any grief driving my BMW, but the TT seems to wind everyone up. Its so tedious.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You have one of those too? I thought it was only me! *phew*[/quote]

I have one too  so thats makes 3 now. Maybe an idea to start a new thread and see how many there are 

Gill


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

and me to make 4. '54 Compact in Black.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

What is a compact please ?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> What is a compact please ?


Shortened version of the 3 series

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_Compact

Saj


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> You have one of those too? I thought it was only me! *phew*


I have one too  so thats makes 3 now. Maybe an idea to start a new thread and see how many there are 

Gill[/quote]
I always prefer the BMW to the TT.....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> I have one too  so thats makes 3 now. Maybe an idea to start a new thread and see how many there are
> 
> Gill


Hmmm... The BMW section of the TT Forum? This won't end well. :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cant say i notice any difference with the TT,, there again maybe we are much more tolerant and polite up here.. !!! :x :x


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Spandex - i dont think we are talking about the same thing, or at least im not 

I dont have a bmw (yet). Im talking about being the 3rd slow TT on here, think you are thinking im 3rd with a BMW :wink:

Gill


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Spandex - i dont think we are talking about the same thing, or at least im not
> 
> I dont have a bmw (yet). Im talking about being the 3rd slow TT on here, think you are thinking im 3rd with a BMW :wink:
> 
> Gill


Ahhh... That one went right over my head.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

roddy said:


> maybe we are much more tolerant and *polite *up here.. !!! :x :x


 :lol: :lol: Can't say i've ever noticed that of you!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we are much more tolerant and *polite *up here.. !!! :x :x
> ...


pots and kettles etc etc.. :wink: :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahaha.

Nice retort!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Nice retort!


i would never be rude to a lady :wink: .. ( i am asuming you are a lady !! ) ,,
and as such was a "reply " and not a "retort ",,,,, i would hope...!!!!!!!!!   . ( what are you bunch like ???    )


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

We stick together , thats what we do 

Gill


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> We stick together , thats what we do
> 
> Gill


mmmmmm,,, all sticky ,, !!!!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

roddy said:


> ( i am asuming you are a lady !! )


Oh yes, very much a lady. :lol:


----------

